# TV Karte von Alternate, bekomme nicht mal ein Rauschen rein! Hilfe!



## Maschine311 (17. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen die noch da sind!
Fummele schon seit Std. an meiner TV Karte herum die ich mir als ZackZack schnäppchen geschossen habe und zwar sollte es eigentlich diese Karte hier sein
http://http://www.alternate.de/html/product/TV-Karten_DVB-T/AVerMedia/AVerTV_Hybrid_Super007/199767/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Grafik&l2=TV-Karten&l3=Terrestrisch+%28DVB-T%29

Als ich es entdeckte, war ich allerdings gerade auf den Sprung zum Dienst und hatte es sehr eilich. Deshalb habe ich nicht so ganz genau hingesehen und per Nachnahme bestellt.

Versuche schon seit Std. irgendein TV Sender zu bekommen, kommt aber garnichts, echt Null!
Nun stelle ich gerade fest, das ich nicht die o.g. Karte habe sondern die hier habe. 
http://http://www.alternate.de/html/product/TV-Karten_DVB-T/AVerMedia/AVerTV_DVB-T_Super_007/326708/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Grafik&l2=TV-Karten&l3=Terrestrisch+%28DVB-T%29

Ich kann jetzt nicht wirklich den unterschied der beiden Karten ausmachen, aber die sollten doch beide DVB-T können, oder?

Habe irgendwie den Eindruck das ist noch ne Karte für das Analoge Fernsehen, was schon längst abgeschaltet ist!
Evt. bin ich auch zu blöde die selbsterklärende Software nicht richtig einzustellen, aber irgendwie komme ich nicht weiter.

Aktuellen Treiber inkl. AverTV 6 für W7 64Bit habe ich drauf und mir extra ne Stabantenne mit NT und 18db Verstärker geholt. Im Gerätemanager wird die Lupenrein erkannt mit Treiber und alle pipapo!

Also ich meine wirklich garnichts bekomme ich rein, habe meine ganze Kiste schon ins frei geräumt, aber bei Scannen das gleiche Null!

Wäre toll wenn mir mal einer unter die Arme greift oder mir erklärt, das ich trottel die falsche Karte geordert habe!

Danke euch schonmal!

Gruß
M311


----------



## Tamio (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich sehe das auch so das beide DVB-T können und eine zusätzlich auch Analog.
Kann du in der Software vielleich das Gerät Einstellen welches benutzt werden soll? Bei mir war mal da die Grafikkarte drin statt TV Karte


----------



## derLordselbst (17. Oktober 2009)

Laut Beschreibung bist Du allerdings nicht der Trottel, der die falsche Karte bestellt hat. DVB-T sollte laufen. Auffällig ist nur, dass sich zu dieser Karte niemand geäußert hat...

Wo beim Thema Trottel sind°°, DVB-T Empfang ist bei Euch grundsätzlich verfügbar? Jaaa, ich höre ja schon auf mit den dummen Fragen.^^


----------



## Maschine311 (17. Oktober 2009)

Ja DVB-T ist hie definitiv Verfügbar, Großstadt!
Laut Alternate steht das ja unter DVB-T Karten, allerdings steht auf den Karton und auch in der Installationsanleitung nicht ein Wort über DVB-T. Sogar auf den Montageskizzen, hat man da keine Zimmerantenne gezeichnet, sondern eine Dachantenne!
Mir drängt sich langsam der Verdacht auf, das es sich um eine damalige Karte handelt, die für das analoge Fernsehen war, welches schon längst abgeschaltet ist!

Die genaue Bezeichnung auf dem Karton ist AverTV Super 007 und sieht auch laut geizhals genauso aus wie die Hybrid Version.

Bei Geizhalz gibt es die Karte nämlich auch nicht mehr nur die Hybrid.
Falls noch einer ne Idee hat immer her damit, bin leider nicht so bewandert in DVB-T!
Gruß
M311

Kann auvh in den Einstellungen nicht DVB-T ankreutzen sndern nur Analog TV!


----------



## Maschine311 (17. Oktober 2009)

Tja wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil

Nach ein wenig forschen, habe ich nun festgestellt, das ich diese Karte habe
[url=http://www.alternate.de/html/product/TV-Karten_analog/AVerMedia/AVerTV_Super_007/225339/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Grafik&l2=TV-Karten&l3=analog]ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - TV-Karten - analog - AVerMedia AVerTV Super 007[/URL]
somit natürlich auch kein Empfang, da analoges Fersehen seit geraumer Zeit garnicht mehr gesendet wird 
Habe mich einfach verhauen, da ich mit der Kennzeichnung der einzelnen Karten mich vertan habe.
Bei Geizhalz gibt es nur die beiden DVB-T Versionen, die Analoge ist garnicht mehr gelistet und da ich es eilig hatte habe ich das nicht gesehen, das diese Karte nur für analoges Fernsehen ist, welches in Deutschland schon längst abgeschaltet ist

Schade das Alternate die Karten noch anbietet, wo es das nur noch scheinbar im Ausland gesendet wird. Nun ja war mein Fehler und daraus lernen wir, nicht mal ebend auf dem halben PoPo bestellen!

Dummheit muß bestraft werden!


----------



## Tamio (17. Oktober 2009)

Analog sollte auch mit einem Kabelanschluß funktionieren. Vondaher sind sie in Deutschland nicht überflüssig


----------



## Maschine311 (17. Oktober 2009)

Ach so wenn du Kabelanschluß hast kanste die noch benutzen? Wie gesagt, im Bereich Funk und Fernsehen bin ich nicht bewandert!
Na ja trotzdem ist sie leider für mich unbrauchbar, da ich Sat. habe. Dann will ich nichts gesagt haben, ist ja definitiv mein Fehler gewesen, aber bei diesem ZackZack hat man nicht unbedingt viel Zeit zum überlegen

na ja setze sie mal ins Verkaufthread ei, da ich sie eh erst Montag zurück nach Altrenate schicken kann. Evt. kann sie ja einer für Kabelfernsehen gebrauchen, die war ja echt günstig.


----------



## Tamio (17. Oktober 2009)

Maschine311 schrieb:


> Ach so wenn du Kabelanschluß hast kanste die noch benutzen? Wie gesagt, im Bereich Funk und Fernsehen bin ich nicht bewandert!


Ja ich bin mir zur 99,9999999999% sicher 


> Na ja trotzdem ist sie leider für mich unbrauchbar, da ich Sat. habe. Dann will ich nichts gesagt haben, ist ja definitiv mein Fehler gewesen, aber bei diesem ZackZack hat man nicht unbedingt viel Zeit zum überlegen
> 
> na ja setze sie mal ins Verkaufthread ei, da ich sie eh erst Montag zurück nach Altrenate schicken kann. Evt. kann sie ja einer für Kabelfernsehen gebrauchen, die war ja echt günstig.


Viel Gück


----------



## Maschine311 (17. Oktober 2009)

Ja danke, habe noch was gefunden wen es intressiert, wo die unterschiede bei den ganzen AverMedia super 007 Karten sind!
http://www.avermedia.eu/avertv/de/product/CompareTable.aspx


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2009)

ja, die karte würde an nem normalen kabelanschluss funktionieren. analog ist ja nur die "signalart" - ob das signal aber dann per kabel oder antenne eingefangen werden is egal


----------



## feivel (17. Oktober 2009)

ja...analoge karten kannst du definitiv mit einem kabelanschluss benutzen..jetzt hoff ich du hast einen ..sonst kannste dir vielleicht nochn dvb-t receiver davorhängen


----------



## Maschine311 (18. Oktober 2009)

Ne natürlich habe ich hier garkein Kabelanshluß, also ist die Karte für mich erstmal Nutzlos! Na ja steht schon im Verkaufsthread (weil sie günstig war bei alternates ZackZack), wenn sich aber keiner meldet, geht sie Montag zurück. Werde ann wohlzur DVB-T variante greifen!


----------

